# Mini Heath Flooded Tubes start to finish



## dsnutts (Dec 28, 2011)

Ha ha I been away a while but I am glad we finally have a vert thread! Well I completed a grow with this box and it was ok learned a lot and have the second round underway as we speak. Here are some pictures....


----------



## dsnutts (Dec 28, 2011)

I ran a 400w light and finial yeild was 298g. and if my math is correct it comes out to about .73 gpw I have a long way to go but for the first run in a new cab I did ok plus the foot print of the cab is 36x36x36


----------



## maineyankee (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome Job for your first time !! Those are some great looking nugs, and despite the .73 gpw, I would be happy if I attain that with mine. Again looks super and good work Dsnutts 

The MaineYankee


----------



## TheBoy (Dec 28, 2011)

What a beautiful clean little op. I think that these little flooded tube systems are going to really take off. Did you have any problems keeping things cool in such a small space? What type of nutrients did you use? Looking forward to seeing round two!


----------



## cues (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks good! 
Only improvement I could suggest is a screen to keep the 'canopy' even and away from the bulb.
A few questions.
Is there any medium in the tubes? Hydroton etc.
Are then any 'dams' to control height etc aka HR?
Is the nute supply constant or on a timer?
Is there a hole somewhere under that bottom fan hole/res area pulling in air or is it just re-circulating?
What size and cfm extractor are you using?
Is there a carbon filter anywhere?
Do you think you could have got a 600 in the same space?
Did you have any problems with light leaks around the door seal?
What size res are you using and does it have an air stone?
Sorry for all the questions but I would love to do something like this.
+rep


----------



## dsnutts (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys sorry it took me so long to get back and let me tell you I made MANY MANY mistakes in grow 1 


The boy, nope i was able to keep the temps 78 during the day and 70 at night.... I used general hydro micro, bloom, h2o2, ph down, and super thrive..

Cues, no problem we are all here to learn so ask away..

Is there any medium in the tubes? Hydroton etc. Nope none at all just running watter
Are then any 'dams' to control height etc aka HR? Nope, in 3 inch pvc after say week 3 the roots act as the damn
Is the nute supply constant or on a timer? Constant as the system is constantly running
Is there a hole somewhere under that bottom fan hole/res area pulling in air or is it just re-circulating? I have passive 2" holes in the bottom
What size and cfm extractor are you using? I have a broan (lowes $25) 90 cfm bathroom fan not super quiet but I dont need stealth
Is there a carbon filter anywhere? No, i am venting out of the spare chimney andrunning Paradise seeds Wappa so in flower they arent bad 
Do you think you could have got a 600 in the same space? You would have to vent the hell out of it, but done right i feel a 400 will give you a pound
Did you have any problems with light leaks around the door seal? I did but weather stripping foam (Lowes $6) took care of it 
What size res are you using and does it have an air stone? I have a 10 gallon tub with a 400 gph water pump and NO air stone


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 3, 2012)

Dude, nice work. What type of training are you going to use for the next round? Only thing I would add is a nice round air stone with a small pump, and a little more training early on. I bet you can get to 1 gpw easily next grow. 

Good work D
+Rep

Tex


----------



## dsnutts (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't train I have the bulb high the first two weeks to encourage stretch the plunge it back down for flower


----------

